# Wanting to movie to Spain?



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

i have never been any where yet and I could use all the help I could get from anyone willing to give me some ideas and answers if you can.. First I need a place close to town if not in it. By a good hospital and doctors. I like it not so hot. I need a place that does not cost so much as I am on fixed income. Close to transportation. That has Internet, cable that part I could do without if I have Internet. So I know there is more I should ask and if you can think of it and give me advice and would be so greatful for help. Ideas of the cost in some areas would be great to.
Thank You Michelle :fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mitch1717 said:


> i have never been any where yet and I could use all the help I could get from anyone willing to give me some ideas and answers if you can.. First I need a place close to town if not in it. By a good hospital and doctors. I like it not so hot. I need a place that does not cost so much as I am on fixed income. Close to transportation. That has Internet, cable that part I could do without if I have Internet. So I know there is more I should ask and if you can think of it and give me advice and would be so greatful for help. Ideas of the cost in some areas would be great to.
> Thank You Michelle :fingerscrossed:


there are many places which would fit the bill, including where I live - although it does get hot & humid in the summer 

I see you're from the US. What visa are you coming on?


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

I am going to apply for a residency visa. Yes it gets hot here also but not humid at least not often.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mitch1717 said:


> I am going to apply for a residency visa. Yes it gets hot here also but not humid at least not often.


which residency visa?

retirement? working? non-lucrative? student? a so-called 'Golden' visa?


all have very different requirements


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

I am not sure what I fall under I cannot work to young I think to retire and I am not on school. So what are my options? Thank you for any help you can give me with this. I am on our SSD here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mitch1717 said:


> I am not sure what I fall under I cannot work to young I think to retire and I am not on school. So what are my options? Thank you for any help you can give me with this. I am on our SSD here.



How would you support yourself should you even get a visa ?

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mitch1717 said:


> I am not sure what I fall under I cannot work to young I think to retire and I am not on school. So what are my options? Thank you for any help you can give me with this. I am on our SSD here.


I don't think you have much chance at all of getting a visa to live in Spain


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

That sad I had hoped but that's life right. I get social security so I do have an income it just not much. . Thank You for your help and I still hope to at least come to see your beautiful country even if I cannot live there full time.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mitch1717 said:


> That sad I had hoped but that's life right. I get social security so I do have an income it just not much. . Thank You for your help and I still hope to at least come to see your beautiful country even if I cannot live there full time.


Is your social security payable if you no longer live in the US???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Is your social security payable if you no longer live in the US???
> 
> Jo xxx


even if it is, it wouldn't be enough to secure a non-lucrative resident visa here, I'm sure


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes it is but I am sure that I don't have a chance


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes I get to keep it even if I lived their.


----------

